# Baked eggnog custard-TNT



## kadesma (Jan 29, 2008)

I had some eggnog i had to use and didn't feel like making a cake or bread, so I added a little vanilla and several eggs and some fresh grated nutmeg, mixed it up put it in custard cups, then into a pan with hot water and baked it 55 minutes..will top with some whipped cream..later..I tried one just plain, it was yummy...has anyone tried this before?
kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 29, 2008)

I haven't, but I might if I figure out how to get just a wee touch of bourbon in it. Or maybe in the whipped cream...


----------



## Constance (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, Kadesma! You are bringing back some very fond memories! My grandmother always used to make egg custard cups for me, especially when I was sick. 
She taught me how to do it, but it was never turned out as special as hers. I think it's a love thing, ya know?


----------



## Constance (Jan 29, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> I haven't, but I might if I figure out how to get just a wee touch of bourbon in it. Or maybe in the whipped cream...



Uncle Bob, individual egg custards are sometimes turned out of the cup onto a plate, and served with bourbon sauce. I have a very good recipe for bourbon sauce, if you need it.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds delicious, and bourbon sauce yum!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey you guys all gave me an idea how to kick this up a notch
Connie that bourbon sauce needs to be posted girl...Please
kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 29, 2008)

Constance said:


> Uncle Bob, individual egg custards are sometimes turned out of the cup onto a plate, and served with bourbon sauce. I have a very good recipe for bourbon sauce, if you need it.


 
Never can have to many..Yes post it or PM


----------



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Never can have to many..Yes post it or PM


UB would you track Connie down and get that recipe? I have to go learn how to dialyze at home and will be there about 3 hours so I need some help here
Thanks
kades


----------

